# Humidity is a Chore....



## carfac (Sunday at 12:34 PM)

I need some schoolin'

On Humidity.

We live in Utah, where single digit humidity is the norm. In winter, I swear we have negative humidity. You can literally feel the moisture come off your hands it is so dry here.

So... keeping a tort in the 80-90% is a real challenge. (For reference, we have a Sri Lankan Star)

Our Sub strat is coco husks and cypress that we spray every other day to keep moist. This got us about 20% rh

So we bought a greenhouse tent, as much for rh as temp. Worked well for temp, but we only saw a rise in RH to about 40%

So I bought a
REPTIZOO Digital Thermometer Hygrometer Temperature Controller for Reptile Tank Water Terrarium, Waterproof Reptile Timer with Thermostat Controller Lighting Timer (THC15) (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RDDQJX1/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20)​to try and get everything all working together.

Since it had a rh probe, I thought I might as well get a reptile humidifier too... and let that run. So I did.

Now my wife tells me you all say reptile humidifiers are bad. 

I want to know WHY. Seems to me if I cant get the RH above 40% and these dudes want 80-90, anything I can do would be a positive. ANd honestly, even with the humidifier we're still only at 65-75%

To me it would seem humidity is humidity, and anything I can do to get this higher is good....

So tell me why a machine is bad.... and after all this what else I should/could be doing to make this better for the Scooter please.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sunday at 12:51 PM)

Not good for the tortoise to be breathing in water particles.

In order to get humidity up you WET the substrate. Spraying doesn't do it. Actually pour water over the substrate then mix it up with your hands to get it thoroughly wet. Also potted plants placed around inside adds a lot to the humidity.


----------



## wellington (Sunday at 2:15 PM)

A closed chamber and what Yvonne said should work. Misting never will with the high temps, it will dry up too fast. Also an open top enclosure holds nothing in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Monday at 9:28 PM)

A correctly set up CLOSED CHAMBER enclosure will make keeping in both warmth and humidity a snap.
They normally take a bit of tweaking to get just right. But it's so rewarding afterwards


----------



## Team Gomberg (Tuesday at 10:54 AM)

carfac said:


> So tell me why a machine is bad....


In most cases these machines are not recommended because they create more problems than they solve in the tortoise world. 
They continually put water into the environment and their mist cools the temps, keeps droplets in the air and without proper drainage in the enclosure, the water collects and creates soggy substrate. 

The machines are not bad by any means. Just not applicable for your tortoise. 

When you shower there in Utah, and close the bathroom door, does it get warm and steamy in there? If you left the door closed for 2 hours after your shower then walked back in there, would you still notice the warm air inside? I'd say you would. Humidity in your area isn't impossible to maintain in the right space. 

If you enclose the tortoise's enclosure so it's like bathroom with a closed door, you'll keep the humidity where you want it and a fogger machine wont be needed. You might have to add water to the substrate fairly often but the only way to know for sure is to watch the hydrometer readings. 

I have a hydrometer in my snake's closed chamber(ish). I add water to his substrate as needed based on the readings.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tom (Tuesday at 10:55 AM)

carfac said:


> I need some schoolin'
> 
> On Humidity.
> 
> ...


Here is your schoolin': Get a closed chamber!

It won't work any other way, and it is SOOOOOOOOO easy with a closed chamber.

Imagine trying to heat your house in winter with no roof. Doesn't work, right? No put a thin layer of plastic where a ceiling, insulation and roof would be... Better than wide open, but still not ideal, right?

Get a closed chamber made of 1/2 inch expanded PVC sheets, with all the heating and lighting inside. You will have all the heat and humidity your tortoise needs with no effort at all.

More schoolin': https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/info-for-new-people-please-read-this-first.202363/#post-2036954


----------



## Maggie3fan (Tuesday at 6:25 PM)

I was given a gift over the Christmas holidays consisting of a mini greenhouse that I set up over an in place tort table.


you can see the humidity on the plastic. It stays 86 to 90 degrees with 85% or more humidity. The plants are growing and adding to the humidity.


This is about to be the home of 4 Redfoot hatchlings...


----------



## carfac (Yesterday at 9:34 AM)

Tom said:


> Here is your schoolin': Get a closed chamber!
> 
> It won't work any other way, and it is SOOOOOOOOO easy with a closed chamber.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of your input!! I took the humidifier out of the enclosure. Humidy is at 67% after I dampen the substrate around the edges of the enclosure. I wish I could get it higher! I guess I just need to soak it daily to maintain. As of November, I am 16th on the waiting list for a smart enclosure from @Markw84, so it will still be a while. I can hardly wait!!! Meanwhile, I am trying my best to make Scooter as comfortable as possible. Any other recommendations are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## carfac (Yesterday at 9:42 AM)

Thank you for all of your input!! I took the humidifier out of the enclosure. Humidity is at 67% after I dampen the substrate around the edges of the enclosure. I wish I could get it higher! I guess I just need to soak it daily to maintain. As of November, I am 16th on the waiting list for a smart enclosure from @Markw84, so it will still be a while. I can hardly wait!!! Meanwhile, I am trying my best to make Scooter as comfortable as possible. Any other recommendations are greatly appreciated!!!


Reply


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

carfac said:


> Thank you for all of your input!! I took the humidifier out of the enclosure. Humidity is at 67% after I dampen the substrate around the edges of the enclosure. I wish I could get it higher! I guess I just need to soak it daily to maintain. As of November, I am 16th on the waiting list for a smart enclosure from @Markw84, so it will still be a while. I can hardly wait!!! Meanwhile, I am trying my best to make Scooter as comfortable as possible. Any other recommendations are greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> Reply


If you pour water into the edges, wait a little, and then mix it all up with your hands, then the humidity will increase. Of course an enclosed environment is superior…


----------

